# 2007 sources of thymol



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

Go to your local drug store or stores if need bee. Thats how I got mine. They are more than willing to sell because I don't think it is a high demand product.

Korny


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Contact Iddee on this board. He has high quality thymol at a very
fair price.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

iddee, that true?


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

If you want crystals they have them,by the pound http://www.lebermuth.com/


----------

